# Pyrus calleriana cvs question



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 10, 2007)

If I read the abstract in the A&UF journal (formaly known as JoA) the cvs with tight form habits, columnar/fastigiate do not hold the form into maturity.

Does any one hav experiance with this? Are there any that work better in tight locations? I may be consulting on a cemetary project where I'll be recomending an alley of collumnar flowering trees alternating with a taller genus that will become overcanopy over time.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 19, 2007)

JPS th ejournal answered you rquestions this month. Cleveland Select and others stay tight, sometimes.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 23, 2007)

If the nursery would scaffold prune...

JPS, u seem 2 have carved out quite a nice niche in the market. Im fairly new here, to arboristsite, and u and I have met, informally.:sword: 

I have been approached to help with cemetary rejuvination in the wake of Katrina. I hope I get the work.
Curious as to your selection, hardiness consideration, of trees for your project.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> Curious as to your selection, hardiness consideration, of trees for your project.



This project is embryonic, they still need the city to OK the landuse. The cities UDO is a cobbled together mish-mash cut and pasted from other muni's books. It is writen with the intent too control developers and clearcutting, not allowing longterm multi acre landowners to uyilize/improve land. Green is good, even if it is buckthorn and box elder. Except that one can cut all the bushes any time indescriminatly,as long as they are not 30 ft from a wetlands....

We wanted to do an improvement thin in an 8 acre woodlot and there were too many hoops to jump through.

Also the church is 2 parishes combined so they had to make a huge new chruch and have a several millon dollar loan out...anything that is planned will be a long time in the works.

The place will be smaller then they wanted so I will be recomsnding small fastigiate/columnar plants just far enough off the road to keep the ploughs from hitting them in winter.

hardiness will be zone 4 to make sure they will take the late frosts we sometimes have. Saucer magnolia looks good 4 out of 5 years, then an april frost will hit and crisp the swelling buds. Just a few large trees in the cemetary prper, there are 50ft buffers/setback zones from the wetlands that will be able to take some nice things like swamp x bur oak hybrids.


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 9, 2007)

*Pear*

Columnar forms of callery pear
Cleveland select
Redspire
Arisoscrat
Glens form

Out of the four above, redspire has the narrowest growth habit, as well as the strongest branches. Althogh it is rather narrow, it doesnt seem to have the branch breakage problems associated with bradfords.


----------

